# FOLLOWING TOPICS



## S.Evo (Feb 26, 2014)

HOW THE HECK DO YOU ACCESS THE TOPICS THAT I AM FOLLOWING AND MANAGE THEM??


----------



## S.Evo (Feb 26, 2014)

NEVER MIND EVERY ONE. WELL I FEEL SILLY I JUST FOUND IT BY CLICKING ON MY USER NAME. IM STILL A ROOKIE AT THIS.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

:thumbsup:

OKAY !


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

NO PROBLEM.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

I LIKE CAPITAL LETTERS!!!!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

loud and clear!


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

LOL!


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

*BRAH!*


----------



## Rathunter (Feb 14, 2014)

TTTTTTTTTTTTTTRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL

WHY NOT?????????


----------



## S.Evo (Feb 26, 2014)

Rathunter said:


> TTTTTTTTTTTTTTRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL
> 
> WHY NOT?????????


what is Troll and why are you saying it


----------

